# Any way to tell if timing belt and water pump have been changed?



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You can somewhat easily get to the timing belt top cover. Pull the plastic shroud off the top of the motor. You'll see a plastic cover on the front. You should be able to get all the bolts out of that and remove it. That will expose the belt for visual inspection and also the water pump. The pump, just look for seepage.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Contact the dealer with your vin and have them check their records.


----------

